# KO Muay Thai South London



## andrew874 (Aug 1, 2012)

Does anybody train at KO Muay Thai South London.?

if so,would you recommend it to a relative beginner ? I'm staring work in Croydon in a couple of weeks and I'm looking for somewhere to train

Any advice on the place would be appreciated.

Many Thanks


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

There is a Club section to this forum, may be an idea to look in there and see what people say about the place, there's a pretty comprehensive list of places that people have recommended over the years the forum has been going.

Welcome by the way


----------

